# Unit Characters in CC - Gear them or Sacrifice them



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

As the title states, do you guys give your unit characters CC gear? In 5th edition it was fairly common to see a Marine Sgt with a fist. Is this still common practice? Do you guys gear them for the challenge or do you treat them like speed bumps so that the rest of your unit has a chance to do damage for a turn? Or is it a mixture of both? If you do gear them what is your prefered load out? Do you go for striking at initiative or give them high AP/ low I gear in the hopes that they get lucky?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

In my units destined for front line action I usually kit them out for bear. Often that means a warding staff . Of course GK Justicars have the threat of perils as well


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

My preference is to kit out my chaos champions or wolf guard with a power weapon or lightning claw. AP3 striking at initiative is where i stand. I have plenty of guns that deal with 2+ saves, and if im in combat with a termie or the like, im doing something way wrong! At most I equip my wolf lord with a Storm Shield, runic armor and sometimes the saga of the bear, it bumps up his cost by a lot, but he has a hammer and a mount and tears through everything and can take the punishment to strike last and deal the final blow. If your guys can take the punishment then i say go for the power axe or fist, otherwise stick with striking at initiative and have something else deal with the heavy hitters


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I guess it depends on what the unit is doing, e.g a squad of CSM that are going to be advancing up the field ar going to more likely be in CC so I would give him at least a power weapon, probably a sword, because if I need anything more then the unit is going to die anyway. If the unit is a mid/ back field unit then I am less likely to give the champ anything as I hate feeling I have wasted points.

However with my crons, if there is a lord I generally give him MSS as I want the res orb to survive, I don't generally give him a scythe though unless he is in a CC unit like lychguard or is a d-lord do gets one for free.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Necrons should take MSS on everyone, because it's wtfamazeballs, Blood Angels or Space Wolves shoul probably take a Power Sword, Imperial Guard Sergeants who are blobbing up grab a Power Axe, and Nobz have an obligatory Power Klaw. Everyone else, no, because giving a Tactical Sergeant a Power Weapon makes him expensive and shit at combat, rather than cheap and shit at combat.

GK no, because you can be challenged out, so I take a Hammer on a basic dude and leave the Justicar with his Sword (because as said he can be Challenged, and also as said, because Perils can get very expensive very quickly).

Midnight

EDIT: Actually, I've revised my opinion on the Justicar - a Halberd is pretty for getting into fights with other MEQs, and doesn't break the bank.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

As far as my BA HQ goes, if I'm taking Death Company I take a Reclusiarch and leave him at a bolt pistol and the Crozius. If I'm not taking DC but am taking Assault Terminators, Librarian in Terminator armour with a Storm Shield. In games 1500 points and under I have been using a Jump Pack Captain with two Lightning Claws with great effect, though one day I will be crafting a JP Captain with a LC and magnetized Power Fist or Thunder Hammer arm.

Ie. Rec. buff the DC who are the real killers, Libby is paper thin in CC for my use so he gets the 2+/3++ to keep up and buff the squad, Captain has a WS of 6...so I use it as much as I can.

That is, until I get a shiny new codex with Relic weapons.


----------

